# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo lote magia (ricardo77)

## ricardo77

Hola a todos hace ya un par de años que abandone esto de la magia y con el tiempo fui vendiendo los accesorios,juegos,libros,etc que tenia pero el otro dia pensando en como conseguir dinero recorde que tengo unas ultimas cosas y libros que por unos motivos u otros no llegue a vender es por esto que pongo en venta todo lo que me queda en forma de un lote que al hacer el calculo en tiendas esta valorado en unos 450-500 euros sin embargo entiendo que el no vender articulos por separado es un problema para algunos y como me urge bastante venderlo todo lo dejo todo por un precio de 200 euros en mi opinion bastante razonable.El lote contiene lo siguiente:

-Libro 52 amantes a traves del espejo
-Libro Rutinas Asombrosas
-Libro secretos personales y mis trucos favoritos de Harry Lorayne
-Aros Chinos de metal cromado(20 cm de diametro)
-Tributo a Varone
-Euro Hopping Half
-Carta al pañuelo x20 cm
-Twisted Sisters
-Cochecito Koornwinder (Tenyo)
-Cigarrillo a traves de la moneda (1 lado)
-Maldicion Gitana
-Tapete VDF para close-up (40 x 27,5 cm)
-Cubiletes estandar para apilamiento (sin chop cup)
-Baraja Ultragaff(D.Garcia y W.Houchin)
-Baraja 52 iguales
-Baraja caras blancas
-Baraja 52 dobles caras
-Baraja 52 dobles dorsos
-Naipe gigante 52 en 1
-9 barajas estandar a estrenar con el precinto (6 Bicycle y 3 Tally-ho)

Todos los productos estan en perfecto estado sin embargo si alguien necesita fotos o informacion sobre alguno de los productos que no dude en preguntar

----------


## salinger

tienes la bandeja
 llena y no te llegan los mensajes

----------


## ricardo77

anda es verdad muchas gracias por el aviso,ya los he borrado y si alguien me ha enviado algun privado y ve esto le agradeceria que volviese a enviarlo xD

----------


## -Picas-

Tienes un Mp amigo, sigues vendiendo?

----------


## Clerk

Hola sigues vendiendo? Por separado?

----------


## DQL1995

> Hola sigues vendiendo? Por separado?


Yo pregunto lo mismo, te envi&#233; un MP hace unos d&#237;as y no contestaste

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 4

----------


## -Picas-

Yo igual, parece que no se mete, no se si lo habrá vendido todo...

----------


## Turko

Se lo compre yo ..... asi que imagino,  que ya no entrara

----------


## Iban

Turko, si compraste todo, avisa para que cerremos el hilo.

----------


## -Picas-

Pues vaya, sin avisos y sin nada... Que raro.

----------


## Pesuke

Que alguien cierre el hilo plisssss!!!!!!

----------


## Turko

Perdona Iban no sabia que era yo el que lo tenia que avisar. Pero si, se lo compre todo.

Creo que podeis cerrar el Hilo

----------

